# newbie advice



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i just picked up a Nikon cool pics p100 and am looking for some tips on fishing photography. i know it is not a dslr but i could not see getting that invested at this point. any thing would be helpful (settings, software, and storage in you skiff. )
thanks 
aaron


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i just picked up a Nikon cool pics p100 and am looking for some tips on fishing photography.  i know it is not a dslr but i could not see getting that invested at this point.  any thing would be helpful (settings, software, and storage in you skiff. )
> thanks
> aaron



Storage, pelican case.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X2 on the pelican ! Looks Interesting ..... Experiment Take notes 

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/nikon-coolpix-p100/4505-6501_7-33966421.html


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i have a underwater kinetics dry box that came with one of my dive lights. i thought i would use it once i found some foam for the inside.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> > i just picked up a Nikon cool pics p100 and am looking for some tips on fishing photography.  i know it is not a dslr but i could not see getting that invested at this point.  any thing would be helpful (settings, software, and storage in you skiff. )
> > thanks
> > aaron
> 
> ...


 X3 on the Pelican Box...Get one that will fit
your camera and cell phone with foam all
around both and you will be bullet proof!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have Pelican for Dslr and a Simms dry bag for P&S it has room for cell phone and wallet.  

Photography tips always put sun at your back and if it's bright sun like mid-day learn to use fill flash.  Push fish out toward camera makes a minnow into a WHOPPER! LMAO!!!   Have fun!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

gimp.com is a free editing software that can do many, but not all things, the expensive adobe photoshop can do. dry bag the camera and dont be afriad to take many pictures in different settings


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Shoot in RAW files. Edit them in Photoshop with the RAW menu (it will open automatically when you load the image into photoshop). Since you shoot Nikon (if your camera has the ability to shoot RAW files) it will be coded NEF RAW. In my opinion the RAW menu of Photoshop is by far the most powerful tool available on that software. I use Photoshop CS4 the Master Extended Version. Its pretty sweet. If you happen to be a college student, or know one, college book stores have the student version of CS4 for pretty cheap.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

right now on my computer i have the nikon view nx , picasa ,and gimp.  This camera does not seem to shoot in raw.  i was just reading a article about this and was not sure how important it was to me. what i got from it was that raw gave you the ability to correct a wider range of problems.  i'm not sure i have the ability to do major manual corrections at this point anyway.   and as much as i would like a camera that had more room for me to grow in to, i think i have to keep a leash on this one.  after getting into fly fishing i don"t think my marriage can handle any more expensive or time consuming hobbies.  i did find some good tips just searching the web as well.
                          http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/gear/matthews_phototips.aspx
                             and 
http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/bass-fishing/where-fish-bass/2009/06/beginners-guide-better-fishing-photograp

     thanks for the help guys


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

That camera only shoots JPG's and that is fine, there are many magazine covers that were shot and submitted as JPG. More than anything if you don't already have a good handle on exposure and how to accomplish a good one get a photography book or read on the internet. That will help you more than anything. Digital is very user friendly compared to film as you can check your exposure immediately with the histogram. I'm sure the Nikon P100 will let you preview the image and show the histogram and maybe even make over exposed highlights blink.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks for the pointers. i have been focusing on learning the camera first. no pun intended. i did get out dock light fishing last week and played with it for a while before it got dark.  out of eighty some shots i think i kept three. lol


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't be upset at the averages of pics good/bad. Some people ask how many pics I take on a trip, which on a good one ends up being around 300 or so. I keep 10, lol.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Another thing, when shooting a pic, try to make sure the horizon is straight.
A crooked horizon is an eyesore.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Another thing, when shooting a pic, try to make sure the horizon is straight.
> A crooked horizon is an eyesore.


if its a little crooked, it is an eyesore. if its intentianal, its artsy.

one of my favorites i did way off "horizon"


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

a little practice at Busch gardens.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

and...


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

....


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> thanks for the pointers. i have been focusing on learning the camera first. no pun intended. i did get out dock light fishing last week and played with it for a while before it got dark.  out of eighty some shots i think i kept three. lol


This is actually pretty good, but like others have suggested do your best to level the horizon. If you goof and I do quite often you can fix it in software later. If you don't have software yet just go buy a copy of Photoshop Elements it will let you fix many things.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That straighten tool in the Camera Raw menu is magic............LOL


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

> thanks for the pointers. i have been focusing on learning the camera first. no pun intended. i did get out dock light fishing last week and played with it for a while before it got dark.  out of eighty some shots i think i kept three. lol


Nice pic of your ipb...how do you like the boat? I was thinking about getting one...


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> > thanks for the pointers. i have been focusing on learning the camera first. no pun intended. i did get out dock light fishing last week and played with it for a while before it got dark.  out of eighty some shots i think i kept three. lol
> 
> 
> Nice pic of your ipb...how do you like the boat? I was thinking about getting one...


i love it.. simple, shallow,stable, and quiet. it does what it was intended to do. now if you run a lot of deep open water to get to your fishing grounds you will be limited to the days with low winds.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll offer up 3 things:

Keep your horizon straight
Lose the fish gripper in the pics
Learn to use the fill flash feature

Your pics will look great.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2009)

More important than having a straight horizon line, for me, is not to let the horizon run through the middle of the photo. Google the Rule of Thirds, and try to keep that in mind when shooting. I still use a grid screen just for this purpose. I think the slightly off-kilter horizon in the photo adds to the feeling of being on the water; it's not enough off-kilter to be objectionable to me.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks for all the tips. i have a little trip coming up and i should get plenty of practice.


----------

